# Augustine: Complete Works Listed Online (Updated Links)



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 5, 2012)

DTK posts a link with the list of Augustine's works here:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/augustine-complete-works-listed-online-54550/#post704867

The link in that post is stale. The list of Augustine's works can now be found here:
Augustiniana

PDF attachment of the same:
View attachment 2573

AMR


----------



## earl40 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh my, what a fantastic resource. Thank you so much.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks AMR; I had lost access to that when the old link went bad; very useful.


----------

